# Best setting powder to use with Studio Sculpt



## fintia (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello guys! I did so many searches trying to find an answer and I could not find anything. If there is an answer and you can redirect me to the thread I'll appreciate it.

I've been using Studio Sculpt for a week and I am really liking this foundation. I am using a brush similar to the MAC 187 with good results even though I am still in the process of playing with other brushes to find the best way to make it look awesome.

I've been using the Clinique blended face loose powder for a while even with my Revlon Color stay, This was the foundation I was using before.

The thing is that even though my skin looks nice with this powder I get oily soo quick. So I'm pretty much in the hunt for a good setting powder to use with the Studio Sculpt foundation.

Have in mind my face is sensitive and combination skin, i get dry on my cheeks, chin, and nose.. Acne prone.. but it's under control.. just a little break out at that time of the month.. thanks in advance for the suggestion.. I want something light that can enhance my face and look flawless and not cakey and without the oil!!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you prime your skin before foundation?

I actually returned my Studio Sculpt because I found it made me shinier than I would have liked... But I have since added new powders and primers to my collection so it might be worth a second go.

Powders to try:
MAC Blot Powder Loose
MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
MUFE HD Powder


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Dec 18, 2009)

I use studio sculpt and have dry sensitive/ acne prone skin, and i use Bare minerals mineral veil if i don't need tons of extra coverage. If i need more coverage i put studio fix powder on first then follow with the mineral veil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this helps


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 18, 2009)

I use either my MSFN or translucent powder.


----------



## calicokahlia (Dec 18, 2009)

I use my MSFN or Smashbox Halo. The halo is pricey (well worth the money IMO), but it really makes me look dewy, which is often difficult with my extremely dry skin. The MSFN is good too, gives me a more natural look.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 19, 2009)

I use prep + prime powder from MAC on my tzone and msf on the rest of my face.  Don't use too many powders to set your foundation otherwise you'll look cakey!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Do you prime your skin before foundation?

I actually returned my Studio Sculpt because I found it made me shinier than I would have liked... But I have since added new powders and primers to my collection so it might be worth a second go.

Powders to try:
MAC Blot Powder Loose
MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
MUFE HD Powder_

 
how do you like MUFE HD powder compared to MAC's prep & prime?


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_how do you like MUFE HD powder compared to MAC's prep & prime?_

 

LOL... I was actually talking about this on another board. I haven't actually used MUFE HD powder. I do have a sample of the stuff which I haven't gotten around to using, but I really like my MAC Prep and Prime and I've got a bunch of other potential powders in my drawer (including MAC Loose Blot Powder and Fyrinnae's Rice Powder primer)... As a result, I'm hesitant to fall in love with something else.

MAC's Prep & Prime translucent powder requires such a light touch... I'll have that jar for years. No sense in buying more powder til I'm halfway through that...


----------



## mely (Dec 19, 2009)

I use either MSFN or mac's prep and prime. The msfn works better controlling oil for me, so if I'm going to be out for awhile, I'll put that on.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the same skin issues... dry but also acne prone.  I like MSFN better than everything else I've tried.  For some reason loose powder (Clinique translucent) seems to sop up too much moisture and make me look like I dipped my face in pancake batter.  BE mineral veil didn't set too well for me but everyone's skin is different. Hope that helps!


----------



## fintia (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to be very careful with MAC Face products. Not too long ago I went to the counter to get matched with Studio Fix fluid and then she used MSF in natural and next day I either broke out or it was an awful allergic reaction. I'm not sure what it was but it was pretty bad. I ended up returning the MSF powder along with the foundation.

A few weeks back I gave MAC a 2 chance and bought the Studio Sculpt and thanks God I did not break out so I'm happy. I hear so many good things about the MSF but I'm scared to try it again..

I read good reviews about the Tarte Provocateur mineral pressed powder so I'm thinking on giving it a go.. someone using this?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Dec 21, 2009)

Since you are concerned about looking and feeling oily, I would try Select Sheer Powder or Blot Powder. These will set the foundation as well as help you stay more matte, and if you prefer compacts, you can take them with you on the go!


----------



## fintia (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Since you are concerned about looking and feeling oily, I would try Select Sheer Powder or Blot Powder. These will set the foundation as well as help you stay more matte, and if you prefer compacts, you can take them with you on the go!_

 
TY! yeah I've been thinking about the MAC blot powder.. I'm gonnat start from there..  hopefully its gonna help


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 22, 2009)

I cosign on MSFN if you like the dewier look of the Sculpt.  It doesn't make sense to me to blot out all of that beautiful sheen with a matte powder, so the MSFN still lets the texture come through while controlling oil and setting the product. JMHO- HTH1


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 22, 2009)

i use translucent powder or studio fix powder


----------

